# Hi Hi From Southern Ontario!



## Leota (Sep 21, 2015)

My name is Emilie! I just adopted my first Mice from my local shelter :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to you and the mice  hope you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

